
Installing Linux on Surface Pro 4 Will Void 'Microsoft Complete' Warranty - lvs
https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/comments/3uf3sy/psa_installing_linux_on_your_surface_pro_4_will/
======
yaymicrosoft
The claim that it inherently voids the warranty is probably not true (yes,
even 2nd level tech support is manned by people with no specific knowledge
about warranties,) but if it is a policy then it most probably violates
federal law and should be reported to the FTC if this response was received by
any US customers.

[https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-
center/guidance/bus...](https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-
center/guidance/businesspersons-guide-federal-warranty-law#Magnuson-Moss)

